# Leash training



## NewMaltOwner (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi there! I did a search on this topic and didn't find anything, so forgive if it has been covered. My baby, as soon as u put a leash on her, sits down stubbornly. I can entice her to take a few steps, with treats. It is going to be beautiful this weekend, I would love to take her out. Any suggestions? She hasn't been outside very much at all. She is almost 16 weeks old. I have the type of old fashioned leash/lead and the vest type. I can't take her out without a leash as she doesn't heel well and I don't trust her with the traffic. She sits well, bows, she is beginning to stay about 3 feet so far, and in the houseshe comes when I call her name. Also, we are signed up for kindergarten puppy classes thru AKC but they don't start til end of march. Any advice is appreciated. 
Kat


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Put a light leash (a length of string will do) on her in the house while you are supervising. Let her get use to dragging that around. Once she is good with that, attach the regular leash and let her drag that around. Once she is comfortable with that, use treats to lure her to walk with you while you hold the leash. Then you can move it outside, again using treats to lure her to walk with you. You can also put treats on the ground so she has to walk to follow the path of treats.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:goodpost:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Also, try taking a small squeaky toy on your walk!


----------



## NewMaltOwner (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you! I will try this.


----------



## NewMaltOwner (Jan 24, 2012)

Update! She is walking very well now. She walks right beside me unless she needs to potty. Thanks for the help.


----------

